# Across the Rhine Steam Key zu verschenken



## Crysisheld (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe den Steam Key zu Across the Rhine zu verschenken. Ihr müsst nur hier reinschreiben wenn ihr Panzer Spiele mögt... es werden alle Poster und gefällt mir Klicker berücksichtigt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2015)

Ich mag Panzerstrategiespiele gern (Panzers Phase 1/2/Cold War), Panzer Commander u.s.w. Across the Rhine würde mich echt reizen. Falls noch keiner zugeschlagen hat


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Januar 2015)

Na du bist nach über drei Stunden immer noch der einzige, der sich gemeldet hat. Also hier der Key ist für dich Michel


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2015)

Thx


----------

